# 10th South West Ship Show - a special one



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

To be held in Parish Wharf Leisure Centre on 18 April. It is looking excellent this year. It will be the tenth Show and I see there are some special things happening. Best of all, the preserved tug John King (1936 built) will be in Portishead marina and open to visitors who have Show tickets. I see that there will also be three new books launched at the Show as part of the 10th anniversary celebration. It should be a good day.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day runrig.sm.yesterday.21:21.re:10th south west ship show-a special one.sounds like a good day out.but for those of us who cannot make it can you post some photo's of the avent.thank you in advance.regards ben27


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I will be there again on the World Ship Society Stand (I'm the idiot with the tie),
I will look forward to seeing you all and have a chat.


----------



## SteveAtty (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking forward to this tomorrow, I will be there exhibiting with the Steamship Freshspring Society.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

The tug _John King_ is now in Portishead Marina. And there is a bonus - the tug _Volunteer_ is also there. This was C J King's first diesel tug - built in 1934. Amazing that these two tugs from the 1930s have been reunited.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow. What a day it was. The hall was packed and there were so many fabulous displays - and traders. The icing on the cake was the two tugs only a stone's throw from where the event was held. Sorry ben27, but I do not have a digital camera so I can't post any photographs. Hopefully someone else will oblige.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day runrig.sm.20th april.2015.06:53.#6.re:10th south west ship show.thank you for your reply.glad you had a good time,regards ben27


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

I purchased Shaw Savill knives and forks to add to the tea spoons I found last year. an other great show


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I enjoyed it, and managed to buy a few more books and magazines (to the Mrs horror), and the WSS stand cleared a lot of books but no new members which is a shame. 

I hope to see you all there again next year


----------

